# Safety Warnings - Please Read!



## HMF (May 4, 2014)

*HOBBY-MACHINIST.COM SAFETY WARNING - PLEASE READ THIS!*

*Use caution when using machinery, power equipment and tools to reduce the risk of personal injury. Always use safety equipment. Always wear safety glasses or approved eye protection. Dust mask, non-skid safety shoes, hard hat or hearing protection should be *

*worn for appropriate conditions. Read and understand all instructions. Keep your work area clean and well lit. Cluttered work environments and poor lighting may cause accidents. Do not** operate power tools around explosive materials. Be aware of flammable liquids, gases or dust. Power tools can create sparks which may ignite the dust or fumes. Keep bystanders, children and visitors out of the work area. Always be aware of your surroundings. Machines have no conscience. To avoid distractions that could cause injury to you or others, all visitors should be kept away from the work area. Do not operate power tools while tired or under the influence of drugs, alcohol or medication. A moment of inattention may result in serious personal injury. Loose clothing, jewelry or long hair can be caught in moving parts. Do not overreach. Proper footing and balance enables better control of the tool. Store idle tools and machinery out of reach of children or other untrained persons. Machinery and tools are dangerous in the hands of untrained users.*


----------

